# GIANT Angoras??



## Abounding Acres (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking for some information on giant angoras. I had regular rabbits as a kid, just for pets. We now raise alpacas, have cows and chickens. The alpacas are too big for my kids to work with. I was thinking the rabbits would be easier for them. They are learning to knit now and I am learning to spin. I've started looking into angoras and I think the giants are the breed for me, since they produce more fiber. They seem to be hard to find in my area. Does anyone here raise giants? Anything I should know? What sets them apart from the other breeds other than their size? I read that the ruby-eyed whites were the only recognized breed, but I'd like to have multiple colors. Are multi-colored giants hard to find? Any info is appreciated! Thanks!:cute:


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

There is a "commercial" Angora breed not recognized by the ARBA for show purposes, but they are raised specifically for the wool. The German Angora is what you want, and I believe they do come in a variety of colors. White is the most common, of course, because the wool can be dyed any color, whereas you will run into problems with matching the many different shades with natural colors. Anyway, be patient... we do have some Angora people on here and they're bound to answer you.

Pat Lamar


----------



## Abounding Acres (Sep 8, 2012)

I though the German's and Giant's were two different breeds... I will have to look into that more. I will be patient.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

German Angoras are a separate breed. They had only white until the introduction of color a few years ago. 

Giant Angoras were developed from German Angoras, but by the time they were approved by ARBA they were very different. You can read a good summary at this link
http://iagarb.com/germangiant.html

Giant Angoras are one of the Rare Breed Rabbits in USA, meaning the population is very small. Which is why you are having trouble finding them. 

But before you start raising Angoras, you have to love the playing with fiber. If you don't then all the fiber just becomes another chore. 

We started our Angora adventures with a Jersey Wooly, one of the small angora rabbits. That was how my lovely wife got hooked on the fluffy bunnies. 

Then we started raising French Angoras. They are considered easier to groom than other Angoras and they come in a rainbow of colors. In fact we loved the multi-colored litters that we called "party packs." I would recommend FA as a good starter Angora breed because they are easy enough to find and produce wool. FA also should have a good body type, making them good meat rabbits. 

You will have to learn to shear. Some people insist on plucking, but I prefer to shear for convenience and scheduling.

What else you want to know?

Have a good day!


----------



## Abounding Acres (Sep 8, 2012)

That was helpful information. As I said in my first post, we raise alpacas, so I work with a lot of fleece! I bought Angora yarn to knit because it is just so heavenly! Also, I am a member of the Indiana Fiber Producer's Association, where I market my alpaca fleece. So, the angora would be branching out in what I can offer. I'm sure a bunny is easier to shear than an alpaca! And presumably with fewer broken ribs! I've been trying to sell my alpaca herd, but would like to continue with angora fiber. I actually like the idea of helping a rare breed and it would be a niche in my area, since not a lot of people have giants. One of my fellow IFPA members raises them, but she mentioned having some trouble breeding them recently (hence she doesn't have any available)... do you know of any difficulties in breeding giants? Thanks again for all the info!
Amanda


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Contact Louise Walsh. 
http://louisewalsh.info/about_us

She created the Giant Angora breed. She has a Contact Us link on the page

Ask her if she knows anybody in your area who breeds the Giants.

There is also a Giant Angoras group on yahoogroups

Giant Angora Rabbit Discussion
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/giantangoras/

They would know who is where.

Have a good day!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I raise giant angoras. I have all four angora breeds and they are by far my favorite.
REW is the only showable variety, but Janet Gruber has the COD for the blacks. I actually have more blacks than I do whites. She failed her presentation this past year and has to start over next year. Meaning if nothing goes wrong, a minimum of 3 years until they are showable. 

The germans come in alot of colors. I know someone who has chestnut and I know there are chocolates about.

Giant bucks tend to be docile in my experience. The gene pool is very small. I have purchased from others 3 different times and they came from 3 different parts of the country. Every one is related. I later met a girl who lives near me that has a pair that came from someone different and they are related to mine as well.


----------



## Abounding Acres (Sep 8, 2012)

Rabbitgeek, great links, thanks! I am following up with some of my contacts through the Fiber Producers Association to see if they have giants available and if they are colored or white.

lonelyfarmgirl, I'm not interested in showing, just in multi-colored fiber. Do you think there are colorful Giants out there or would cross-breeding be necessary to produce more color? I saw a bunny on google images that looked calico... very pretty!

Thanks again!


----------



## Abounding Acres (Sep 8, 2012)

lonelyfarmgirl, are the French Angoras easier to care for than the Giants? I'm wondering if rabbitgeek might be right that FA's would be a better breed for starting out and getting color. 
How often do you have to groom a FA? A GA?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Louis Walsh used to have Tri-Color Giant Angoras. Above is a picture she let me use on my website. Tri-Color, is what creates that "Calico" appearance in rabbits. Notice the fuzzy face, ears, and front legs.











This is a French Angora. Notice the short fur on the face and ears. It's the same on the front legs. That simplifies grooming a little bit.










Here is a picture of a French Angora litter at 11 days days old. They are from Red buck and White doe breeding. There is a black, two chestnut agouti, a blue agouti, a tortoiseshell, and some more reds. These are the kind of "party packs" we would look forward to seeing.

Have a good day!


----------



## Abounding Acres (Sep 8, 2012)

Ohhh... that's it rabbitgeek... you've done it! I miss having little baby bunnies. We had several litters when I was a kid and I still have the pictures of them. Brings back soft, fuzzy memories! 
Yup, that tri-color was the one I saw on google images and it led me to your website. So, you say she USED To have them... does she not have them anymore? Any way to find them? They are beautiful!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

That tri could not be a giant angora. Sorry I dont buy it. It looks like an english to me. I could be wrong, but man I don't believe it. I sure would like to know what they crossed to get the color though!

Generally Abounding, any giant other than black and white are cross breeds. There is nothing wrong with having an german cross for color. 
French shed every 4 months. Giants might blow coat once a year. French do not have face furnishings, giants do.

If you get lucky and run across a colored giant, you are going to pay a mint for it. French are the cheapest of the angoras. It also depends on where you live. 

But be careful. Its a sickness! I got one giant and swore that would be my only angora. That was a little over 2 years ago. Now I have all 4 recognized breeds and more on order. I think I have 25 or 30 now. oops!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Contact Louise. She still might be raising them. Tri-Color Angoras are the rarest of the rare. You may have to grow them yourself. 

The only two toned Harlequin Angora I have seen in person was a French Angora in Oregon. I think it was Armyne Dix the breeder. I was stunned when I first saw them. 

Good luck to you.
Have a good day!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

A couple of mine


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Louise also had Harlequin Colored English Angora so it is logical that this Giant may have a lot of English.

Have a good day!


----------



## Abounding Acres (Sep 8, 2012)

Rabbitgeek, I sent an email to louis. I don't see any tri-colors on her website though. 

Lonelyfarmgirl, beautiful bunnies!

Thanks again for all the info everybody!


----------



## Abounding Acres (Sep 8, 2012)

So, could I breed a harlequin french angora to a giant to get this cross, potentially?


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

I have the French angoras and ONE single Satin angora...the French are a joy to have around and are easy to keep up on.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Abounding Acres said:


> So, could I breed a harlequin french angora to a giant to get this cross, potentially?


IF you could find a Harlequin French Angora. 

Your best bet would be to find a Harlequin (the breed) with bold markings and breed it to a Giant, then breed back for a couple of generations to get through the short hair generations and try not to lose the color along the way.

You probably would have to plan on spending a couple of years developing the Harley or Tri-colors using the short hairs to bring the colors in.

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Fetherhd said:


> I have the French angoras and ONE single Satin angora...the French are a joy to have around and are easy to keep up on.


Satin Angoras?!!











Satin Angora Whites











A basket of Satin Angora Reds

We started as a Rare Breed project then my lovely wife crossed in some Red Satin to improve the body type. A few years later she won Best Of Breed at ARBA Convention with a SA Red doe named Danny. Can't find the picture right now.

Have a good day!


----------



## Abounding Acres (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, I'm inspired. One of my contacts through the Fiber Producer's Association has a litter of French Angoras that will be ready to go in 3 weeks. I'm looking at a Chocolate Doe and a Lilac Doe. Better still, he is willing to trade for Alpaca Fleece!!! So, maybe that will be the beginning. That gives me 3 weeks to build a hutch! Any advise on hutch building??


----------



## Abounding Acres (Sep 8, 2012)

Also, I did contact Louis Walsh. She stopped breeding the Harlequin colored Giants 5 years ago... for anyone who wanted to know....


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

For hutches, at minimum the rabbits should have an all wire cage suspended in a shelter. 

Depending on your climate the shelter should have at least a roof, one or two walls to break the wind and some cover when it rains.

It should include lots of ventilation! 

Check this web page for building plan ideas. 
In the exotic land of North Dakota USA, the ND State University has compiled a list of building plans. Look in the Miscellaneous group, look for the word "rabbit." You will find sketches and plans for cages, hutches, and small buildings. Many thanks to Greg H. of the Meatrabbits group on yahoogroups (Aug 24 2006)  http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/abeng/plans/ 

Also look at the books by Bob Bennett, "Raising Rabbits the Modern Way" or the updated version "Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits" which is often available for sale at feed stores or the library.

It includes instructions for building rabbit cages, hutches and sheds. 

While I do not agree with his prophylactic use of antibiotics, overall the book is handy for a beginner. 

Ask your friend with the rabbits if they have any suggestions for cage suppliers. 

You will also need a blower to blow out the angora wool during grooming.

Have a joyful day!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I also talked to Louise last night. Funny! I think I found my new project! 

I have satin angoras as well. Chestnut and chinchilla are my favorites. The shimmery agouti bands are unmatched for beauty.
There are a couple pictures on my website of those on the SA page.
www.angorafiber.com


----------



## Abounding Acres (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, I think it's a done deal! Here are my two girls. They should be coming home in a few weeks. So, I'm working on my cages now. They are hutches with a nest box/den built into a shed, then an outdoor run 36"X36"(each) with a roof. What size nest box do giants need? I want to make it large enough incase I get giants in the future. Also wondering how much you spend on pellets per bunny per month? Or some rough idea. Thanks for all the help and inspiration!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Superb! I love chocolate angoras. I free feed mine. They eat an average of a cup a day for full grown rabbits. Depends on the brand. What are your options where you live? Heinold or Kent are the best choice in my experience for angoras. Penpals and Manna pro..NO.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Baby rabbits are the fun part. 

If it is not too late, rethink the hutch.

Angoras have wool. This wool kind of "leaks" off the bodies and onto every surface surrounding it. With all wire cages, it is possible to remove the rabbit and burn the wool off the cages with a proprane torch. Some breeders use a propane "weed burner" tool. 

Having a removable nest box makes nestbox management easier. Being able to pull the nestbox out of the cage to inspect for dead kits and yucky things. Also can bring nestbox into the house on super cold nights. Kits that spend a few nights in the house before their eyes open at 10-11 days seem to be friendlier. I think they imprint on the sounds and smells of people in the house.

The next info is just sort of rule of thumb, details will vary.

As for feed, a 50 lb sack of feed will run from $18 to $25. That should feed two normal adult rabbits for 30 days. Youngsters should be free fed until about 12 weeks old, then cut back to 8 oz (weight) of feed per day. 

The rule of thumb used to be 1 oz of feed by weight per 1 lb of adult rabbit. Now some mills say to use less because their formulas are better. 

Also try to find out what kind of feed your breeder has been using since your youngsters have been bred to that feed.

Here is my standard blurb on feed at this link:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...91-feed-question-show-people.html#post4616897

Have a good day!


----------



## Abounding Acres (Sep 8, 2012)

So, it turns out the guy who is selling me the two little does has a harlequin German (23%) angora buck for sale too. What are your thoughts on crossing him with the does (when they are of age of course)? He is said to have perfect texture and great density....


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

If you are itching to have harlequin, go ahead. That will save you at least a year of breeding to get one. Breed it to your does. Treat the kits like a separate breed and like a separate herd.

Get another "normal" colored buck as soon as possible. Breed the normal buck to your does. Treat these kits like a separate breed from the harlequins.

The reason is that one of the best profits comes from selling rabbits to other people for breeding and fiber. Some people will not want the harlequin gene floating around in the pool and will not buy a harley kit, no matter how good the wool is. Having separate lines allows you take care of that market.

Have a good day!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

What's the question? Why is he not already at your house?


----------



## Abounding Acres (Sep 8, 2012)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> What's the question? Why is he not already at your house?


You're funny.


----------

